# Handmade soap shops in Tarpon Springs, FL



## kwahlne (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all!

Just returned from vacation in Florida and thought I'd post some pics of 2 handmade soap shops I found in Tarpon Springs...


----------



## TessC (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooh, I love Tarpon! We live about 45 minutes south of there, and I enjoy making trips up for the food.


----------



## Pug Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you go in?  Both of those places look great!


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.getaguru.com/

Nice looking places. I found the site for the second place


----------



## Lindy (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cool!  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Neat , I have never been in a real soap store .
Thanks for posting the pics.

Kitn


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 16, 2009)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> Did you go in?  Both of those places look great!



I did go in... they were both very cute.  The second one had a lot more of the incense and that type of stuff.


----------

